# Mitchell 306A Saltwater Spinning Reel



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Original owner
Well maintained
Excellent condition 
No rust
Full metal construction 
Brass gears
Made in France 
Ratio: 3.9:1
Anti Reverse Lever
Capacity: 22/200, 16/330, 12/465
Local pickup: $75
Shipping: reel can be shipped provided payment is made in full via US Postal Money Order in the amount of $85.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Last chance - $50 including shipping. This is not a cheap plastic reel. I bought this reel new in 1986.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

$65.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

$50 plus shipping


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

No interest-.Reel removed from sale.


----------

